# Leather On Shoes Question?



## burtonrpd (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm thinking if glutathione is dependable. I would like to test the pills. Could anybody let me know if this is safe and sound? Thanks!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

No?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Indubitably ! ....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Cats or cheese?

Later,

William


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I once looked into this and never got an answer.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Maybe... :dntknw:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Goodyear welt


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Millenium hand and shrimp, buggrit!! :taz:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bump.

Sorry. :wink1:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I prefer Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

can you get a cream for that?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Really???..........(spoken with that horrible, questioning, rising inflection, typical of Aussies, and now seemingly, every teenager, and 'right on' mum you come across)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Blue. Size 10.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Really???..........(spoken with that horrible, questioning, rising inflection, typical of Aussies, and now seemingly, every teenager, and 'right on' mum you come across)


Hang on a second...


----------

